# My cup runneth over



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2009)

My wine making room is exceeding it limits here, I might have to start stacking them soon!


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2009)

Wade,
You really don't want to see what I have frementing / aging. 
6 gal Apricot
6 gal Apple-Pear-Passion Fruit
6 gal Italian juice Brunello
6 gal Italian juice Amarone
12 gal Chilean juice Red Zin
12 gal Chilean juice Malbec
6 gal Pineapple
12 gal Peach
10 gal Bananna
6 gal Pear
6 gal CA juice Cab Sauvignon
6 gal CA juice Pinot Noir
6 gal CA juice Chianti
6 gal Ca juice Riesling
6 gal Ca juice Viognier
6 gal Carrot
6 gal Blackberry
starting next week ..
6 gal Italian juice Amarone
6 gal Italian juice Nebbiolo
6 gal Italian juice Dolcetto
6 gal Italian juice Valpolicello
6 gal Italian juice Frascati
6 gal Italian juice Verdicchio


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2009)

I am not allowed to have them sprawled out through out the house or Im sure I would have quite a bit more also.!!!!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am single it spralls, I know you can quit any time you want , you just want to, I was wondering if there is a fermentors anounamus


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 4, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I am single it spralls, I know you can quit any time you want , you just want to, I was wondering if there is a fermentors anounamus




your in it right now  except we're not quitters....

wade, we've got about the same amount right now going. it's a little work, but extremely rewarding in the end. we just rack 50 gallons today. we have made 75 gal this month, but that is all we've made all year as we just moved. i don't think the plants you got recently will make it any lighter of a load!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 4, 2009)

damn I'm a light wieght here I only did 30 gls this month


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats not all from this month, some of those are almost 8 months old.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

Well 48 gal was this month the rest is aging. 36 gallons I will start this comming weekend.
I have yet to add all what is in carboys.. Any guesses?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

Wouldnt it be easier to guess whats not in carboys?


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

Raspberry,
Trying to get enough to do a 6 gal batch..


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

Funny you say that. I have twelve gallons of it going but my wife couldnt wait so we went to our local winery and bougt a bottle of Raspberry wine. They do produce some damn good wines though.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

The Raspberry wine here in NJ is sold as a "desert" wine. Way to sweet and pricey for a 375 ml.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

Wade where and $ was the raspberry? How many #'s per gal you use? F-pac I assume..
I just have enough for my future Raspberry Wheat beer,


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

I used 18 lbs per 6 gallon batch and have lbs each for f-pacs for each. The wine we bought today was a dessert wine and was $13.75 for a 375 bottle but the flavoris so intense it hides the little high sweetness, this stuff is very good but like you said its a little too sweet.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! thought it would be in 4-5# per gal range


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

Missed the Lbs amount of f-pacs, its going to be a 6 lb f-pac for each batch.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2009)

No more room on my counter! Oh, and no more carboys either! Me need more glass!


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a small portion of whats fermenting


----------



## Snowbird (Oct 28, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> your in it right now  except we're not quitters....
> 
> wade, we've got about the same amount right now going. it's a little work, but extremely rewarding in the end. we just rack 50 gallons today. we have made 75 gal this month, but that is all we've made all year as we just moved. i don't think the plants you got recently will make it any lighter of a load!



Rehab is for quitters


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 28, 2009)

My problem is the other way around. I am already out of Juice and harvest just ended


----------



## St Allie (Oct 28, 2009)

What about trying a honey wine Mike? Mead seems to be a popular choice here, doesn't have to be gallons and gallons of it.. just something interesting to do while you wait for the juice to arrive.

There are 5 empty primaries at my place.. Waiting for the orchard fruit, now spring is here. I could do some kits but I have quite a lot already bulk storing and not enough bottles to move it all into.. I've also run out of winerack space again. So just doing a bit of cider for the summer and going to pick honeysuckle this week for a 2 gallon melomel.

Allie


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have frozen Sweet cherries(about 2 lbs) cherry mead will fill one fermenter, good idea , was wondering what I would do with only 2 pounds


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 28, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I have frozen Sweet cherries(about 2 lbs) cherry mead will fill one fermenter, good idea , was wondering what I would do with only 2 pounds



sounds like a great combo there! 

our 75 gal we had has racked down to more like 60~65 gallons. i bet we have only 55, by the time it's all said and done. we lost about 5 gallons in just apple as my dad was in a rush to ferment it and pulp fermeted it, so it seemed like more. racked once to 20 gallons w/ some pulp still. racked again to 17. juice fermenting is where it's at!


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 7, 2009)

Wade, in regards to that lodi pail I see, all you pretty much have to do is pitch yeast? and it ferments right in the pail and the pail is reusable?

As for my "cellar" ...
I have about 19 gallons of wine either fermenting or aging.
I'll have more next year. I started in October.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats the great part of getting fresh juice and you can reyse the bucket. It comes balenced. Add k-meta to kill wild yeast, wait 24 hrs pitch yeast and nutrient. Then the fum part begins...


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 7, 2009)

nice! does the lid come drilled for an airlock too?


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2009)

No. I just use them for Primary. So, I lay the lid on top till I rack @ 1.015ish.
You should not "snap" the lid closed on the primary. The yeasties need oxygen to reproduce better.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine came with a sort of built in airlock but I wouldnt ferment in that bucket as it doesnt have enough extra room in there for a vigorous fermentation. They are kept very chilled bt even then lots of times they start ferm,entin on their own slowly and thats why they do that airlock thing.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yea thats a relief valve. Of all the juice I have bought I never had a problem where it went over the pail. Some buckets I got had more like 6 1/2 gal and no problem. Lay the lid ajar is what I did.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Guys... do not fret... I have the solution to your overly large inventory problem... heh... heh... heh.
All you have to do is to invite Hillbilly Bill and Hillgal Wanda over for a week or so and your inventory problem will be a thing of the past...
Bwaaaahaaaahaaaaaaaa!
HB


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go BillyBob! Thats whats so great about this forum. No matter what the issue is, somebody has got a viable solution!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> Way to go BillyBob! Thats whats so great about this forum. No matter what the issue is, somebody has got a viable solution!



Just trying to be helpful, eh?
HB


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fear not The Wine Club that Joeswine and I have drink plenty each month at our meetings. It seems sometimes we "must" drink 3 cases at the meetings.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

Now that sounds like my kind of club meeting. What kind of vehicle does the designated driver have... a Greyhound bus? LOL!
HB


----------

